# ACTA -Segen oder Fluch?



## Hansvonwurst (14. Februar 2012)

Obwohl Deutschland es abgelehnt hat, ist ACTA oder die Deutsche Bezeichung "HANDELSÜBEREINKOMMEN
ZUR BEKÄMPFUNG VON PRODUKT- UND MARKENPIRATERIE" noch kontrovers diskutiert.
Deswegen würde ich gerne wissen, was ihr davon haltet.
Bitte stützt euch mit euren Argumenten auf den Text des Abkommens und nicht auf irgendwelche Anschuldigungen, die im Netz kursieren.
Den deutschen Text findet man hier:
http://register.consilium.europa.eu/pdf/de/11/st12/st12196.de11.pdf

Was mich persönlich nach dem Lesen gestört hat, ist dass es eher wage ist und man nicht weiß wo genau man dran ist. Daher halte ich das Abkommen in der bisherigen Form für nicht unterstützenswert.

Edit:
PCGH hat eine ausführliche Analyse veröffentlicht:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...nternetuser-wirklich-zukommt/Internet/Wissen/


----------



## Pliscin (14. Februar 2012)

ich sehe das ganze als Fluch an es wird uns bürger ein vorgemacht und in wirklichkeit steckt da was ganz anderes drin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2012)

Internationale Abkommen sind oft wage - und wirkungslos. ACTA reiht sich da imho in eine lange Reihe von Vereinbarungen ein, die eigentlich eher Willensbekenntnisse sind: Ja, man ist sich einig, dass es da etwas schlechtes gibt (z.B. Verletzung von Urheber- und Markenrechten) und dass da mal international was gegen gemacht werden sollte. Aber es gibt stark abweichende Meinungen dazu, was man dagegen machen sollte und so einigt man sich auf gar nichts. Reales Ergebniss von ACTA somit: Es wird etwas leichter, international zusammenzuarbeiten, also z.B. gegen Kriminelle im Auslang vorzugehen - das wars.

Was imho eher eine Diskussion wert wäre, wäre die vollkommen überzogene Stimmungmache von Leuten, die null Ahnung davon haben, was in ACTA eigentlich drin steht... (wie du ja schon mit deiner Unterscheidung zwischen "Anschuldigungen im Netz" und dem tatsächlichen Text andeutest).


----------



## onslaught (14. Februar 2012)

Abgelehnt ist noch gar nichts, die Entscheidung wurde vertagt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (14. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Internationale Abkommen sind oft wage - und wirkungslos. ACTA reiht sich da imho in eine lange Reihe von Vereinbarungen ein, die eigentlich eher Willensbekenntnisse sind: Ja, man ist sich einig, dass es da etwas schlechtes gibt (z.B. Verletzung von Urheber- und Markenrechten) und dass da mal international was gegen gemacht werden sollte. Aber es gibt stark abweichende Meinungen dazu, was man dagegen machen sollte und so einigt man sich auf gar nichts. Reales Ergebniss von ACTA somit: Es wird etwas leichter, international zusammenzuarbeiten, also z.B. gegen Kriminelle im Auslang vorzugehen - das wars.
> 
> Was imho eher eine Diskussion wert wäre, wäre die vollkommen überzogene Stimmungmache von Leuten, die null Ahnung davon haben, was in ACTA eigentlich drin steht... (wie du ja schon mit deiner Unterscheidung zwischen "Anschuldigungen im Netz" und dem tatsächlichen Text andeutest).


Diese überzogene Stimmungsmache, entsteht allerdings durch die mangelnde Transparenz. Die Kritiker verlangen erläuterungen von mehrdeutigen und unklaren Textstellen und Elementen. Einerseits nachvollziehbar. Andererseits sind (fast) alle Gesetze mehrdeutig und/oder unklar.


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2012)

die frage is doch ob es überhaubt etwas verändern würde. Klar, den millionen Seiten wie Youtube, Wikipedia, ob private oder kommerziell würde es den wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Trotzdem stoppten sie niemals den datenverkehr von geripptem, gescannten oder kopiertem. letztendlich is der underground nunmal gesetzlos und das werden sie nicht verhindern, selbst wenn 50 erlasse wie acta geschrieben und durchgesetzt werden. wie immer leidet nur die halbwegs brave mittelschicht....

meine meinung ob fluch oder segen? ja oder nein? Mir ist es egal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Diese überzogene Stimmungsmache, entsteht allerdings durch die mangelnde Transparenz. Die Kritiker verlangen erläuterungen von mehrdeutigen und unklaren Textstellen und Elementen. Einerseits nachvollziehbar. Andererseits sind (fast) alle Gesetze mehrdeutig und/oder unklar.


 
Die meisten nationalen Gesetze sind zwar in schwer verständlicher Sprache verfasst, aber doch sehr präzise. Schließlich werden die meisten Gesetze ja geschaffen, um durchgesetzt zu werden - und das geht mit unklaren nicht.
ACTA ist aber eben kein Gesetz, sondern ein Handelsabkommen. Und auch wenn es viele deutbare Abschnitte enthält, enthält es auch welche, die die laufende Panikmache ad absurdum führen:

"... in Übereinstimmung - mit den Rechtsvorschriften der jeweiligen Vertragspartei – Grundsätze wie freie 
Meinungsäußerung, faire Gerichtsverfahren und Schutz der Privatsphäre zu beachten. " (zu finden am Ende jeden Absatzes, der digitale Maßnahmen fordert)

Oder anders: Das, weswegen alle Panik verbreiten (z.B. Überwachung durch Provider), kann von ACTA nur dann gefordert werden, wenn es bereits in den herrschenden nationalen Gesetzen gefordert wird. Wird es in Deutschland aber nicht, hier ist es im Gegenteil verboten.
Man sollte natürlich trotzdem kritisch darüber diskutieren, warum unsere liebe Bundesregierung überhaupt ein Dokument unterzeichnet, dass fragwürdige Dinge nur deswegen nicht fördert, weil es durch Bundesrecht zur Nutzlosigkeit verkommt. Aber man muss deswegen nicht auf die Straße gehen. Da gäbe es nun wirklich eine ganze Reihe bedeutenderer Themen.


----------



## Softcooky (15. Februar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Diese überzogene Stimmungsmache, entsteht allerdings durch die mangelnde Transparenz. Die Kritiker verlangen erläuterungen von mehrdeutigen und unklaren Textstellen und Elementen. Einerseits nachvollziehbar. Andererseits sind (fast) alle Gesetze mehrdeutig und/oder unklar.


 
Ich finde sie keineswegs überzogen und finde, das "mangelnde Transparenz" es auch nur unzureichend trifft.
Es geht ja nicht nur um die Art des kommunizierens der Ausarbeitung von ACTA, nein, auch um die Zusammensetzung derjenigen,
die daran beteiligt waren.
Und nebenbei: es waren ja keine Hirngespinste von Acta-Gegnern, die als  Menetekel an die Wand gemalt wurden -  frühere Versionen beinhalteten  Internetsperren
etc. explizit darin - jetzt hält man ACTA eher vage.. - 

Das das Ganze nur dahingehend Auswirkungen haben wird, dass internationale Zusammenarbeit gefördert wird, sehe ich ebensowenig.
Ist ACTA noch nicht einmal ratifiziert, drückt die EU-Kommission wohl  auf's Tempo und hat anscheinend gleich den nächsten Freundenbringer
in Petto, und zwar in Gestalt von "IPRED", das wohl wieder alles Restriktive enthält.
Siehe Die Köpfe hinter ACTA in der EU-Kommission - fm4.ORF.at und ACTA und sein "böser Zwilling" - fm4.ORF.at
Somit scheint eine weltweite Strategie von Rechteinhabern zu bestehen..

Letztlich würden also doch Internetprovider darauf achten müssen, was  seine User so treiben - mit Auswirkungen auf Freiheitsrechten, wie
sie schon heute von den Leuten, die protestieren, ausgemalt werden.

Die Politik von Intransparenz und Beteiligung nur gewisser Kreise,  scheint aber mit Urheberrechtsgeschichten keineswegs zu enden, wie man  beim
"Projekt Indect" sieht - https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/INDECT - ein wahr werdender Albtraum einer Dystopie.

Die Stimmungsmache kann mir gar nicht überzogen genug sein 

Da die Ausführungen eben so vage gehalten sind, finde ich es schwierig, jetzt einzelne Passagen herauszunehmen und zu besprechen,  
weil ACTA nur ein Zwischenstadium zu sein scheint..


----------



## Softcooky (15. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten nationalen Gesetze sind zwar in schwer verständlicher Sprache verfasst, aber doch sehr präzise. Schließlich werden die meisten Gesetze ja geschaffen, um durchgesetzt zu werden - und das geht mit unklaren nicht.
> ACTA ist aber eben kein Gesetz, sondern ein Handelsabkommen. Und auch wenn es viele deutbare Abschnitte enthält, enthält es auch welche, die die laufende Panikmache ad absurdum führen:
> 
> "... in Übereinstimmung - mit den Rechtsvorschriften der jeweiligen Vertragspartei – Grundsätze wie freie
> ...



Und die nationalen Gesetze sind in Stein gemeisselt - denke nur mal an die Rechtssprechung des BVG zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Trotzdem wird gerade wieder heftigst über die Wiedereinführung gestritten (EU-Richtlinie..) 
Die Vertreter der Industrie zeichnen (mal wieder) den Untergang des Abendlandes, bei Nichtratifizierung, Teile der CDU greifen Frau L.Schnarrenberger massiv an - warum, wenn ACTA eh' nur ein Papiertiger ist?

@Auf die Straße gehen - es schließt andere Demos nicht aus. War aber wohl einigen sehr wichtig (u. a. mir) - sonst hätten sie sich nicht den A..llerwertesten abgefroren, am Sa.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt: ACTA ist ein Hinweis darauf, dass gewisse Politiker Dinge wollen, die man besser nicht sehen möchte. Aber es ist nicht der Weg dahin. ACTA wird keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Providerüberwachung begründen - und, das ist der wichtige Teil: "kein ACTA" wird diese nicht verhindern. Alles, was von den Panikmachern befürchtet wird, kann ohne ACTA über nationale Gesetze eingeführt werden und es kann mit ACTA nur über nationale Gesetze eingeführt werden.

Bezüglich auf die Straße gehen: Merkwürdigerweise frieren sich die Leute aber nicht den Arsch ab, wenn es um das Leben anderer, die Lebensgrundlage künftiger Generationen oder, um näher am Thema zu bleiben, z.B. die internationale Weitergabe ihrer Daten (Fluggastinformationen, Facebook  ) geht. All das ist kein Grund, zu demonstrieren - aber ein wertloser Wisch Papier, aus dem man - in Kombination mit gewissen (imho berechtigten) Vorurteilen - Hinweise darauf ableiten kann, dass bestimmte Personen bestimmte Interessen haben könnten, die man ihnen ohnehin schon lange unterstellt hat und die sie z.T. in ganz offene Forderungen packen (in kurz "nur altbekanntes ohne direkte Bedeutung"), das ist ein Grund


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Februar 2012)

Ich finde ACTA prinzipiell gut, aber im Detail bzw in der Umsetzung hat es Mängel.
Ich denke es wird kommen, aber in anderer/veränderten Form, auch wenn es unter anderen Namen kommt.


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich find ACTA nicht gut.
Es wurde von den falschen Leuten in die Wege geleitet und wird nur zu mehr Patentkriegen und Abmahnungen führen.
Dass so wenig Aufklärung davor getan wurde verschlimmert nur alles und dass Firmen wie Monsanto damit ihre eigenen Interessen nach gehen kotzt mich an.


----------



## Softcooky (16. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: ACTA ist ein Hinweis darauf,  dass gewisse Politiker Dinge wollen, die man besser nicht sehen möchte.  Aber es ist nicht der Weg dahin. ACTA wird keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung  und Providerüberwachung begründen - und, das ist der wichtige Teil:  "kein ACTA" wird diese nicht verhindern. Alles, was von den Panikmachern  befürchtet wird, kann ohne ACTA über nationale Gesetze eingeführt  werden und es kann mit ACTA nur über nationale Gesetze eingeführt  werden.
> 
> Bezüglich auf die Straße gehen: Merkwürdigerweise frieren  sich die Leute aber nicht den Arsch ab, wenn es um das Leben anderer,  die Lebensgrundlage künftiger Generationen oder, um näher am Thema zu  bleiben, z.B. die internationale Weitergabe ihrer Daten  (Fluggastinformationen, Facebook  ) geht. All das ist kein Grund,  zu demonstrieren - aber ein wertloser Wisch Papier, aus dem man - in  Kombination mit gewissen (imho berechtigten) Vorurteilen - Hinweise  darauf ableiten kann, dass bestimmte Personen bestimmte Interessen haben  könnten, die man ihnen ohnehin schon lange unterstellt hat und die sie  z.T. in ganz offene Forderungen packen (in kurz "nur altbekanntes ohne  direkte Bedeutung"), das ist ein Grund



Ich weiß nicht genau, wen Du mit "Panikmacher" meinst - gerne werden  jedenfalls youtube-videos von Anonymous angeführt, denen nachgesagt  wird, alte Fassungen ACTA's zu thematisieren. 
Ich habe diese weniger angesehen - wenn sie dazu beigetragen haben, auf das Thema aufmerksam zu machen: wtf..
Auf der Demo, welche ich besucht habe, in den Berichten, die zu senden  sich die arrivierten Medien wohl nicht mehr drücken konnten, in vielen  Kolumnen etc. im Netz wurde darauf eingegangen,
das sich Acta im Laufe des Prozesses verändert, repressive Stellen herausgenommen  und dafür vieles vage formuliert hat.
Und das es eben keine Gesetze bei uns ändert - es aber dennoch absolut bedenklich sei.
Die Piratenpartei, ein Hauptorganisator der Proteste hat z. B. dies noch  am Vortag der Demo herausgebracht und stellt darin heraus, warum ACTA  trotzdem abzulehnen sei:
ACTA – und wieso Piraten weltweit dagegen protestieren | Flaschenpost

Natürlich verhindert "kein ACTA" nicht die weiterführenden repressiven  Fortführungen wie "IPRED" etc. - irgendwo muß aber angesetzt werden und  allein dies  verständlich
zu machen, scheint schon schwierig genug - obwohl m. E. das Anliegen oft  verständlich formuliert wurde, kam nach meiner Wahrnehmung bei vielen  Journalisten 
und Politikern an "die wollen ja nur alles für lau". Erschütternd 

Erinnert mich fast an den ersten Reflex, als Hunderttausende gegen die  Sperrung von Kipo-Seiten protestierten und größere Teile der Medien,  Bevölkerung, Politiker
diese Protestierer erstmal als Kriminelle sahen - bis doch die Einsicht  erwuchs, dass den Kindern damit nicht im Alllermindesten geholfen, einer  ausufernden Zensurpolitik aber
Vorschub geleistet worden wäre.

Jedenfalls: ist dies schon schwierig zu vermitteln, wie dann erst, dass Lobbyisten weltweit eine konzertierte Strategie fahren? 

Zum zweiten Absatz - ist eine Demo, mit dem Ziel einen Kindergarten zu  errichten angemessen, im Angesicht verreckender Kinder in Äthiopien?
Nochmal: Eines schliesst das Andere nicht aus. Das Thema betrifft direkt die Internetgemeinde - ich sehe es auch nicht als losgelöste Aktion "nur" gegen 
ACTA - eher gegen die zunehmende Einflussnahme durch Regierungen und Wirtschaft und wie en passant Bürgerrechte für Wirtschaftsinteressen, oder Sicherheitswahn
geopfert werden.
Ich sehe durchaus viel Potential, durch das Netz, politischen Druck zu erzeugen - siehe auch die arabischen Revolutionen. 
Und am Ende stehen vielleicht sogar Demos, denen Du Wert beimisst - wir  wohlmöglich sogar gemeinschaftlich Suizid begehen, für's Wohl des  Planeten 

Facebook hatte ja anscheinend auch mit einen Part bei genannten  Revolutionen - auf der anderen Seite gebe ich dir natürlich Recht: Angst  vor Überwachung auf der 
einen, freiwillige Herausgabe auch privatester Daten an ein  gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen, mit Servern in den Staaten auf der  anderen Seite ... - und die Krone: die Meisten mir bekannten
Datenschleuderer sind sich dieser Problematik voll bewußt 

Deiner abschließenden Zusammenfassung stehe ich dann aber wieder eher  ratlos gegenüber - und wenn es nur diese eine Überlegung wäre: warum  drehen die Lobbyisten gerade so am Rad, wenn es um bloße
Absichtserklärungen ginge?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2012)

Softcooky schrieb:


> Deiner abschließenden Zusammenfassung stehe ich dann aber wieder eher  ratlos gegenüber - und wenn es nur diese eine Überlegung wäre: warum  drehen die Lobbyisten gerade so am Rad, wenn es um bloße Absichtserklärungen geht?


 
Man versucht Ängste in den Menschen zu schüren um selbst Einfluss zu gewinnen...
Hat ja bereits oft genug geklappt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2012)

Softcooky schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wen Du mit "Panikmacher" meinst - gerne werden  jedenfalls youtube-videos von Anonymous angeführt, denen nachgesagt  wird, alte Fassungen ACTA's zu thematisieren.



Da gibts eigentlich die ganze Palette von Medien - im Prinzip kannst du all das nehmen, aus dem Leute ableiten, dass ACTA drastische und direkte Konsequenzen haben wird.



> Die Piratenpartei, ein Hauptorganisator der Proteste hat z. B. dies noch  am Vortag der Demo herausgebracht und stellt darin heraus, warum ACTA  trotzdem abzulehnen sei:



Wie rechtzeitig 
Und auch hier wird suggeriert, dass deutscher Datenschutz in ACTA nachrangig aufgeführt wird, dabei steht er über den kritisierten kann-Optionen (und kann somit auch durch Kooperationen nicht unterlaufen werden, denn auch diese müssen sich an herrschende Gesetze halten).



> Facebook hatte ja anscheinend auch mit einen Part bei genannten  Revolutionen - auf der anderen Seite gebe ich dir natürlich Recht: Angst  vor Überwachung auf der
> einen, freiwillige Herausgabe auch privatester Daten an ein  gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen, mit Servern in den Staaten auf der  anderen Seite ... - und die Krone: die Meisten mir bekannten
> Datenschleuderer sind sich dieser Problematik voll bewußt



Und unter anderem aus dieser Ambivalenz leitet sich für mich eine ziemlich abwertende Meinung gegenüber der Motivation der meisten Demonstranten ab. Wenn sie für Datenschutz und Privatsphäre wären, müssten sie sich erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen. Wenn sie für Demokratie wären, müssten sie seit Jahrzehnten auf der Straße stehen. Wenn sie deutsche Gesetze erhalten wollen, sind sie an der falschen Adresse.
Was bleibt also noch übrig als Motivation des Großteils der Anti-ACTA-Aktivisten? Die viel herbeigeredete Verteidigung der eigenen Straftaten? 



> Deiner abschließenden Zusammenfassung stehe ich dann aber wieder eher  ratlos gegenüber - und wenn es nur diese eine Überlegung wäre: warum  drehen die Lobbyisten gerade so am Rad, wenn es um bloße
> Absichtserklärungen ginge?


 
Ich habe bislang nur ein einziges Mal erlebt, dass Lobbyisten nicht am Rad drehen: Das berüchtigte "aber wir können damit gut leben *grins*" eines Stromkonzernsprechers nach dem schwarz-gelben Atom-Milliarden/Laufzeiten-Geschenk. Und selbst da stand vor dem "aber" etwas im Sinne von "man hätte sich aber auch noch mehr vorstellen können". Sonst drehen die immer am Rad, ist schließlich ihr Job 
Und ACTA, so wie es ist, ist ja schon ein herber Schlag für die Copyright-Lobby, weil es eben keine wirksamen Änderungen direkt herbeiführt, sondern nur Absichten erklärt. Wenn jetzt durch Proteste noch die Verabschiedung auf Jahre hinausgezögert wird, kann man nichtmal für eine Erweiterung lobbyieren...


----------



## Softcooky (16. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und unter anderem aus dieser  Ambivalenz leitet sich für mich eine ziemlich abwertende Meinung  gegenüber der Motivation der meisten Demonstranten ab. Wenn sie für  Datenschutz und Privatsphäre wären, müssten sie sich erstmal an die  eigene Nase fassen. Wenn sie für Demokratie wären, müssten sie seit  Jahrzehnten auf der Straße stehen. Wenn sie deutsche Gesetze erhalten  wollen, sind sie an der falschen Adresse.
> Was bleibt also noch übrig  als Motivation des Großteils der Anti-ACTA-Aktivisten? Die viel  herbeigeredete Verteidigung der eigenen Straftaten?



Es ist ein Anfang - als während der Demo in meiner Stadt gefragt wurde,  für wen es die erste Teilnahme an einer solchen sei, meldeten sich etwa  75 %. Die Jahrzehnte bei den Meisten relativierten sich alleine daurch,  dass viele  kaum auf deren zwei kamen 
Wenn die, oder zumindest ein Teil, dadurch politisiert werden und auch  an anderen Demos teilnehmen und/oder sich sonstwie einbringen - nur gut.

Das es durchaus auch einen Teil gibt, der wirklich ALLES für lau haben  möchte - sicher... - allerdings wohl auch teils der Jugend und wenig  Einkommen geschuldet - ob es so vorteilhaft ist diese zu kriminalisieren  erscheint mir im Hinblick darauf, dass die wahrscheinlich auch im  späteren Leben zu Geld kommen und zu Konsumenten werden, unklug.

Insgesamt zeichnest Du ein ziemlich düsteres Bild von der Netzgemeinde 

Von der Piratenpartei z. B. mag man halten, was man möchte - auf jeden  Fall scheint sie ein Anlaufpunkt zu sein gerade für die, die von Politik  und den alteingesessenen Parteien enttäuscht sind.
Die Leute beteiligen sich. Keine "Null-Bock"-Haltung, wie sie gerne gerade der Jugend untergeschoben wird.
Diese Haltung wäre ürigens für mich nachvollziehbar, wenn man sich die  politische Landschaft so ansieht - für mich stellt sich grün, rot,  schwarz, gelb als eine ziemliche Einheitssoße
dar - sie geben sich nicht mehr viel 

@Lobbyisten - ja, stimmt schon - ist ihr Job. Aber (eigentlich) nicht  der unserer Politiker, ihnen alle Wünsche zu erfüllen - ich mag da naiv  sein  
Erwähnte Szene habe ich auch gesehen - war es nicht eine Dame, die so freudig überrascht war? 

Die ganze Copyright-Geschichte sehe ich weiter kritischer - es benötigt  m. E. auch gar keine schärferen Rahmenbedingungen, bei uns - mir
ist das Ganze schon jetzt viel zu restriktiv (Stichwort: Abmahnwahn)...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2012)

Ich zeichne von allem und jedem ein düsteres Bild 
Aber ich werde trotzdem arg selten positiv überrascht 
Abwarten, ob das hier eine der wenigen Ausnahmen ist.


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

eindeutig ACTA ist ein Fluch


----------



## Scarvik (18. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es gut das es ausgesetzt ist. Ich hoffe es wird doch noch gestoppt.


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

Scarvik schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das es ausgesetzt ist. Ich hoffe es wird doch noch gestoppt.


 
finde ich auch gut, wenn es nicht gestoppt wird, zieh ich um. Nein Spaß, aber ich bin absolut dagegen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2012)

Ein paar kleinere Begründungen wären nicht schlecht!


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2012)

Also eig. ist ACTA ja beides nicht. 

Ein Segen? Eig. Nein, gestoppt wird Produktpiraterie usw. nicht, daran kann ACTA auch nichts ändern.

Ein Fluch? Nunja, wenn man sich ACTA mal etwas genauer ansieht als sich nur das Video von unseren Freunden von Anonymus anzusehen, dann ists auch kein richtiger Fluch mehr 

Alles in allem finde ich die Idee ganz gut nur die durchführung löst bei mir bedenken aus.


----------



## Softcooky (21. Februar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also eig. ist ACTA ja beides nicht.
> 
> Ein Segen? Eig. Nein, gestoppt wird Produktpiraterie usw. nicht, daran kann ACTA auch nichts ändern.
> 
> ...


 
Falls nicht, ersetze ACTA einfach durch IPRED und IPRED2  - dann ist es auf jeden Fall ein Fluch 
Umstrittene Abschnitte, die bei ACTA herausgenommen, bzw. nur noch schwammig formuliert wurden , kommen
dann wieder hinein.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Februar 2012)

Und wenn man als Bürger seine BÜRGERRECHTE in Anspruch nimmt und seine Meinung gegen ACTA in Form Demonstrationen kundtut, wird man von der EU-Komission als "Demokratiefeindlich" eingestuft.
Na Prost Mahlzeit 
EU-Kommission sieht antidemokratische Motive hinter #ACTA-Protesten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2012)

Da steht nicht "demokratiefeindlich", da steht "nicht immer den vorgeblich demokratischen Absichten gerecht". (Aber diffamieren funktioniert von beiden Seiten, nicht?  )
Letzteres mag eine herabwürdigende bzw. in diesem Fall überzeichnende Bezeichnung sein - aber für den Versuch, demokratisch legitimierte Institutionen (Parlamente) mit nicht-demokratischen Mitteln (nicht repräsentative Protestveranstaltungen) zu beeinflussen, ist es nunmal eine sachlich richtige. Man erinnere sich z.B. an Stuttgart21, wo die Proteste immerhin ein breites Netzwerk an Bürgerinitiativen repräsentierte (und nicht nur den Vernetzungsgrad einiger Onlineaktivisten), aber mitnichten die demokratische Mehrheit.


----------



## Softcooky (22. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da steht nicht "demokratiefeindlich", da steht "nicht immer den vorgeblich demokratischen Absichten gerecht". (Aber diffamieren funktioniert von beiden Seiten, nicht?  )
> Letzteres mag eine herabwürdigende bzw. in diesem Fall überzeichnende Bezeichnung sein - aber für den Versuch, demokratisch legitimierte Institutionen (Parlamente) mit nicht-demokratischen Mitteln (nicht repräsentative Protestveranstaltungen) zu beeinflussen, ist es nunmal eine sachlich richtige. Man erinnere sich z.B. an Stuttgart21, wo die Proteste immerhin ein breites Netzwerk an Bürgerinitiativen repräsentierte (und nicht nur den Vernetzungsgrad einiger Onlineaktivisten), aber mitnichten die demokratische Mehrheit.


 
Sorry, aber jetzt wird es ja richtig abstrus.

Zu "demokratiefeindlich" - das nicht - es impliziert aber deutlich undemokratisches Verhalten - wenn auch netter umschrieben.

Wie Du aber versuchst, dies auch noch zu untermauern, da bleibt einem fast erstmal die Schreibe weg...

Zu Deinen Einlassungen passen, finde ich, die Kommentare 2 und 4 der User Rico und Taka zu entsprechendem Artikel.

Im Übrigen: Nach der Argumentation könnte man auch (z. B. die letzte Bundestagswahl) Wahlen in der Pfeife rauchen. Ich gucke jetzt nicht die Zahlen nach, aber laß 50 % der Wahlberechtigten gewählt haben und
davon wiederum nur 50 % die jetzige Regierungskoalition - mitnichten die demokratische Mehrheit.

Aber überhaupt finde ich Deine Herabsetzung auf "einige Onlineaktivisten" schon sehr bedenklich - auch wenn Du Dich da auf einer Linie mit besagter Kommission, ARD, ZDF, einer Menge konservativer
Politiker, Lobbyverbänden (die Aktionen gegen ACTA sind "koordinierte Angriffe auf demokratische Institutionen wie das EU-Parlament und die nationalen Regierungen") befindest.
_Et tu, Brute? _


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, gegen eine Wand zu reden, weise ich noch einmal ausdrücklich daraufhin:
"nicht-demokratisch" ist nicht das gleiche wie "demokratiefeindlich". Salami z.B. ist kein bißchen demokratisch, aber auch keine Bedrohung für unser System. Ähnliches gilt für viele Demonstratitionen: Die Demonstranten wollen keine Demokratie abschaffen, sie wollen sich aber mit Mitteln Gehör schaffen, die außerhalb der demokratischen Prozesse liegen.
"nicht demokratisch" als vordergründige Eigenschaft dieser Proteste zu nennen, ist (wie erwähnt) nicht gerade die feine Art (wobei mir unklar ist, ob die EU-Komission oder der Artikelschreiber den Schwerpunkt darauf setzt - ich tippe auf letzteren), aber es ist nicht falsch. Erst derjenige, der beide Begriffe in einen Topf wirft ist es, der die "antidemokratie"-Keule auspackt - nicht die EU-Komission.

Bezüglich Wahlen: Die Option "Nicht wählen" ist eine in unserer Demokratie vorgesehene Wahlmöglichkeit. Es ist traurig, dass soviele davon gebrauch machen, aber es ändert nichts an der Legitimität der Wahlen. (Die Beteiligung an der letzten Bundestagswahl lag übrigens -obwohl es die niedrigste seit dem 3. Reich war- immer noch bei über 70 %...)

Bezüglich Onlineaktivisten: Es ist ein Fakt, dass medial gut organisierte Interessensgemeinschaften relativ mehr Leute auf die Straße bekommen, als weniger gut organisierte. Deswegen veranstalten Gewerkschaften z.T. riesige Protestaufmärsche und Unis treten fast geschlossen auf, während z.B. einzelne Sozial- oder Umweltschutzinitiativen (deren Interessen vermutlich bei mehr Bürgern auf Zuspruch treffen würden, als hohe Lohnforderungen anderer) verloren an der Straßenecke stehen und sich an Anti-Nazi-Aufmärschen, trotz extrem hoher Zustimmung in der Sache, i.d.R. <<1% der Personen im Einzugsgebiet beteiligen.
Internetaktivisten sind in dieser Hinsicht die absolute Speerspitze und die daraus resultierende, kleinere Zahl der daheimgebliebenen Sympathissanten muss man berücksichtigen, wenn man die (in einigen Fällen) mittelgroßen Demos richtig einstufen will.


----------



## Softcooky (22. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, gegen eine Wand zu reden, weise ich noch einmal ausdrücklich daraufhin:
> "nicht-demokratisch"  ist nicht das gleiche wie "demokratiefeindlich". Salami z.B. ist kein  bißchen demokratisch, aber auch keine Bedrohung für unser System.  Ähnliches gilt für viele Demonstratitionen: Die Demonstranten wollen  keine Demokratie abschaffen, sie wollen sich aber mit Mitteln Gehör  schaffen, die außerhalb der demokratischen Prozesse liegen.
> "nicht  demokratisch" als vordergründige Eigenschaft dieser Proteste zu nennen,  ist (wie erwähnt) nicht gerade die feine Art (wobei mir unklar ist, ob  die EU-Komission oder der Artikelschreiber den Schwerpunkt darauf setzt -  ich tippe auf letzteren), aber es ist nicht falsch. Erst derjenige, der  beide Begriffe in einen Topf wirft ist es, der die  "antidemokratie"-Keule auspackt - nicht die EU-Komission.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht "demokratiefeindlich" hatte ich ja auch betont - das sagen sie  nicht. Da wäre meines Verständnisses ein Vorsatz zur Abschaffung  notwendig.
 " sie wollen sich aber mit Mitteln Gehör schaffen, die außerhalb der  demokratischen Prozesse liegen".  Nein - ich gäbe Dir recht, wenn Du auf  Anonymous-Aktionen 
hinweisen würdest, wie blockieren von Websites (auch wenn ich dafür  gewisse Sympathien Robin-Hoodscher Art hege), die tatsächlich nicht  demokratischen Verfahren entsprechen.
Demonstrationen sind jedoch durchaus legitime demokratische  Verfahrensweisen - womit ich Dir (.."mit nicht-demokratischen Mitteln  (nicht repräsentative Protestveranstaltungen) zu beeinflussen..") , der  Kommission, usw. widerspreche. 

Und  überhaupt könnte sich die Kommission in Bezug auf demokratischen  Verfahrensweisen zurückhalten -  heise online | Verbraucherministerin Aigner kritisiert ACTA oder
ACTA: Schulz beklagt
Diese Geheimniskrämerei scheint keineswegs "Usus" zu sein, wie auch hier schon behauptet. 

Übrigens wäre auch S21 danach auch keine repräsentative  Protestveranstaltung gewesen - sie haben ja eine ziemliche Schlappe bei  der Abstimmung einstecken müssen.. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum Du da so einen Unterschied machst - gegen  ACTA stehen ja keineswegs "nur" Netzaktivisten - z. B. hat auch Amnesty  International die 
Nichtratifizierung gefordert. 

Zu den Zahlen: In Bezug auf die "Daheimgebliebenen" irrst Du, denke ich -  das dürfte m. E. in die Millionen (europaweit) gehen. Aber da müssen  wir uns ja nicht treffen..
Letztlich ist ACTA aber sowieso Makulatur - wie schon erwähnt (und von  den Massenmedien geflissentlich übersehen/ignoriert) sind die nächsten  Richtlinien (Ipred/Ipred2) schon unterwegs.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. März 2012)

ACTA ist eindeutig ein Fluch. Mal ein paar Beispiele

Ihr habt ein Film gesehen  im Kino und erzählt Freunden was in diesem Film so passiert, schon seid ihr Kriminelle den ihr habt nicht dafür gezahlt das ihr es weiter erzählen dürft.
Auf Facebook oder auf anderen Sozialen Netzwerke habt ihr Links zu Youtube von Songs die euch gefallen, auch Kriminell habt nicht dafür gezahlt das ihr es verlinken dürft. 
Klingelton auf dem Handy ist euer Lieblingslied und das Handy ist auf Laut, jemand ruft an und das Lied läuft, schon seid ihr Kriminell, ihr habt nicht bezahlt das ihr das Lied öffentlich abspielen dürft.
Habt aus dem Internet ein Wallpaper runtergeladen und als Hintergrundbild auf dem PC, schon seid ihr Kriminell habt nicht für das Wallpaper gezahlt.

So, wer jetzt noch etwas Positives an ACTA findet soll mir 3 Sinnvolle Gründe geben was daran gut sein.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. März 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ACTA ist eindeutig ein Fluch. Mal ein paar Beispiele
> 
> Ihr habt ein Film gesehen  im Kino und erzählt Freunden was in diesem Film so passiert, schon seid ihr Kriminelle den ihr habt nicht dafür gezahlt das ihr es weiter erzählen dürft.
> Auf Facebook oder auf anderen Sozialen Netzwerke habt ihr Links zu Youtube von Songs die euch gefallen, auch Kriminell habt nicht dafür gezahlt das ihr es verlinken dürft.
> ...


 Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, ob Sie ihre Behauptungen mit entsprechenden  Textstellen aus dem Abkommen belegen können...


----------

